# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Boots Industries BI V2.0 >  Ending Soon.  How many of you backed this?

## ImaginationProgress

I just noticed that this ends in less than 2 days. How many of you guys have backed this?  I'm strongly considering it.

----------


## Simon

In case you missed it, you can still get the parts we've made open source on Thingiverse. We are working on getting pre-orders up and ready on the website, keep posted!

----------


## Rainday21

> In case you missed it, you can still get the parts we've made open source on Thingiverse. We are working on getting pre-orders up and ready on the website, keep posted!


Oh wow!  Thanks for sharing Simon.  I'll be keeping any eye on your website as well.  I'm sure you have a very busy couple of months ahead of you!

----------

